
Ask HN: Biggest obstacles to widespread Machine Learning adoption - sarthakjain
Is it problems with ETL, lack of labelled data, shortage of data scientists, disconnect between research, engineering and management or something else entirely
======
gesman
Customers don't understand what you're talking about and they don't like
blackbox solutions. I.e. ML-heavy offerings are throwing ML-rich buzzwords
while customers want to solve problems who "talk" their language.

~~~
sarthakjain
If solutions were demonstrated, do you think customers would still care about
black box vs understandable?

